# differences between iPod connection points?



## Groovyspoolin (Oct 3, 2003)

I got an iPod for christmas and am planning on hooking it up soon. I definately want to have it hardwired into the car but i've seen some conflicting info about where and how to hook it up. I have seen two different kits:
1. Goes through the CD changer harness.
and the second 
2. Plugs into the back of the radio.
anybody know the difference between the two? Also, I want to have my iPod rest in my armrest lid. I plan on modding it to create a recessed area the size of the iPod in the actual lid so that the iPod will sit flush w/the top of the lid, then run the wires through the inside of the lid so they aren't showing. Has anybod done this, can it be done do you think?
Thanks a bunch


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Groovyspoolin)*

I'm planning to get the cd changer adapter. Ok here is what I think, the cd changer adapter is for those who don't have any other input on there HU(Like Me), Hooking it up to the cd changer adapter I believe gives you the ability to show the song names,titles, what have you, on the HU's screen and will also allow you to skip tracks, while as plugging it into the regular RCA inputs on the HU will not. Before anyone says anything, This is my thought on the subject, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (neu318)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_I'm planning to get the cd changer adapter. Ok here is what I think, the cd changer adapter is for those who don't have any other input on there HU(Like Me), Hooking it up to the cd changer adapter I believe gives you the ability to show the song names,titles, what have you, on the HU's screen and will also allow you to skip tracks, while as plugging it into the regular RCA inputs on the HU will not. Before anyone says anything, This is my thought on the subject, I'm not 100% sure.

you're right, but for the original poster: what kind of HU is this going to...is it just a stock monsoon system?


----------



## Groovyspoolin (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Groovyspoolin)*

yeah, i'm hooking it up to the stock double din monsoon. I also have an 04' GTI now not an 02', not that it probably matters. Could it have to do w/ having an amp or not. 
this is the site i was looking to order the kit from. if you scroll down you will see they have two different version, one which plugs into the radio and one that goes to the changer.
http://www.enfigmotorsport.com...22606


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (neu318)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_I'm planning to get the cd changer adapter. Ok here is what I think, the cd changer adapter is for those who don't have any other input on there HU(Like Me), Hooking it up to the cd changer adapter I believe gives you the ability to show the song names,titles, what have you, on the HU's screen and will also allow you to skip tracks, while as plugging it into the regular RCA inputs on the HU will not. Before anyone says anything, This is my thought on the subject, I'm not 100% sure.

It all depends on which system you get. I believe the more expensive systems, e.g. IceLink Plus ($199) allow you to control the iPod through your headunit.
I personally have the Enfig Blitzsafe adapter. This adapter can be plugged in at one of two locations. The first is in the trunk, the second at the back of the headunit. I currently have mine hooked behind the headunit with a charger, dock, etc. built into my ashtray. The stock headunit does not have any RCA inputs, and thus the Blitzsafe serves two purposes:
1) It uses the OEM connector type to fit into the back of the headunit, allowing you to plug in two RCA type inputs in the other end.
2) It tricks the headunit into thinking it's playing track 99 of CD1 in the CD changer. It also leaves your single CD player functional.
If you're worried about seeing the track name, you'll definitely have to go the route of the IceLink or something similar. If you can handle not seeing what's playing in the headunit, you can always mount the ipod with a dash mount, or build a dock in your ashtray like I did.
If you're worried about skipping through songs, you can always use the OEM Apple remote to do that, which is what I do now. I'm rebuilding my dock after getting tired of my first iteration, and will use the RemoteRemote from engineeredaudio with my new dock. Here's what it looks like:
http://www.engineeredaudio.com....html























It uses RF signals rather than infrared, so you really could put the iPod anywhere in the car as long as you don't mind not looking at the display. It also has a pretty small profile - I think it's only a little over half an inch tall.
I've also checked with the company, and the receiver is paintable, provided you don't use metallic paint. 
That's all I know on the subject


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

they both do the same thing, its just if u don't actually have a cd changer, then u can buy that other one to hook into the back of th monsoon head unit, but this will not let u control the ipod on the head unit...this is just a conversion from cd changer to rca auxillary inputs...


----------



## Groovyspoolin (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (Chacolla)*

thanks guys


----------



## wolfsburgy (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*

Are you sure about still being able to use the single cd player. I too have the Blitzsafe adapter and I miss being able to use my 6 disk changer in the hatch as well as my single player in the dash. I can live without the changer but there are times I would like to be able to throw a new cd into the single player.
Is it because I have a 2000 GTI with single din or have I connected something incorrectly.
Would appreciate any advice.
Also has anyone else found that with this Blitzsafe adapter/ipod setup their volume is greatly reduced? I have to really increase my volume above my normal radio listening level to get the same sound!


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (wolfsburgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgy* »_Are you sure about still being able to use the single cd player. I too have the Blitzsafe adapter and I miss being able to use my 6 disk changer in the hatch as well as my single player in the dash. I can live without the changer but there are times I would like to be able to throw a new cd into the single player.
Is it because I have a 2000 GTI with single din or have I connected something incorrectly.
Would appreciate any advice.
Also has anyone else found that with this Blitzsafe adapter/ipod setup their volume is greatly reduced? I have to really increase my volume above my normal radio listening level to get the same sound!

I have the single-din player as well in my 2000 GTI. You can install the blitzsafe in a way to allow you to use your in-dash player or not. You cannot under any circumstances still use your trunk-mounted changer, but the single CD should be no problem.
Let me ask you, where did you plug in the blitzsafe? Did you attach it to the back of the receiver (tape player/radio) or to the back of the CD player above that? 
Here's how everything in the car is wired up when stock:
*CD Changer ---> Single, in-dash CD player ---> headunit*
Since I don't have a changer, I hooked up my blitzsafe in this manner:
*blitzsafe ---> Single, in-dash CD player ---> headunit*
I'm guessing you did it in this fashion:
*CD Changer ---> Single, in-dash CD Player ---| 
blitzsafe ---> headunit*
With the " | " signifying end of/no connection.
Am I right on that?
As for the volume, I do think I need to turn it up a tiny bit more, but nothing ridiculous. There are plenty of times when I have the volume only up one notch from min, and the volume is sometimes too loud to be simply background noise.
The way your MP3s are encoded may make a difference, and if you happen to be using the Belkin adapter with the audio out, there is a preamp volume control on the charger that you might want to toy with.
I hope that helps!


----------



## wolfsburgy (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*

Thanks for the excellent info, you are correct, I did hook my adapter directly into the Monsoon head unit. If I understand you correctly I should connect it (the Belkin) to my in dash cd player which then remains directly connected to the head unit.
Will try this when it warms up (-40C with wind chill today).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (wolfsburgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgy* »_Thanks for the excellent info, you are correct, I did hook my adapter directly into the Monsoon head unit. If I understand you correctly I should connect it (the Belkin) to my in dash cd player which then remains directly connected to the head unit.
Will try this when it warms up (-40C with wind chill today).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool, I'm glad I could help. Yes, you're right in thinking you should disconnect the blitzsafe from the headunit, reconnect the cd player to the headunit, disconnect the changer from the CD player, then connect the blitzsafe in its place.
I can't believe it's -40 there. That's unbelievable! What's with the wind chill anyways? If the temperature with the wind chill is -40, its -40. Period. It's not like you need to know what the temperature would be if conditions were ideal! 
/end Lewis Black rant
Good luck with everything!


----------



## Planar T (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*

Wind chill means outside temp would be -28 with the wind factored in it becomes or feels like -40. It gets cold here very very cold


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Planar T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Planar T* »_Wind chill means outside temp would be -28 with the wind factored in it becomes or feels like -40. It gets cold here very very cold









Oh, I know, we have it here too, I was just playing around. Still, it's waaaaaay too cold.


----------



## Planar T (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*

I just ordered the remoteremote 2 setup you posted, I have the bitzsafe adapter running from my changer into the center console. Kinda hard to skip tracks, the remote looks good online compared to the one on apple's site. Hope it gets up to the frozen north soon.


----------



## ctaloi (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (neu318)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_I'm planning to get the cd changer adapter. Ok here is what I think, the cd changer adapter is for those who don't have any other input on there HU(Like Me), Hooking it up to the cd changer adapter I believe gives you the ability to show the song names,titles, what have you, on the HU's screen and will also allow you to skip tracks, while as plugging it into the regular RCA inputs on the HU will not. Before anyone says anything, This is my thought on the subject, I'm not 100% sure.

Are you sure you can see the song titles on the stock H/U ?


----------



## ctaloi (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*



Schnell GTI said:


> It all depends on which system you get. I believe the more expensive systems, e.g. IceLink Plus ($199) allow you to control the iPod through your headunit.
> I personally have the Enfig Blitzsafe adapter. This adapter can be plugged in at one of two locations. The first is in the trunk, the second at the back of the headunit. I currently have mine hooked behind the headunit with a charger, dock, etc. built into my ashtray. The stock headunit does not have any RCA inputs, and thus the Blitzsafe serves two purposes:
> ......
> You have pics of this ashtray/dock ??


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (ctaloi)*

Unfortunately, I've recently dismantled mine in an effort to create v2 of my iPod dock. It should be done in a week or two. I don't have tons of time to work on it, and I'm waiting for some materials as well. I will definitely post pics when I'm done with this second iteration.


----------



## arearhombus (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*









_Quote, originally posted by *Schnell GTI* »_Unfortunately, I've recently dismantled mine in an effort to create v2 of my iPod dock. It should be done in a week or two. I don't have tons of time to work on it, and I'm waiting for some materials as well. I will definitely post pics when I'm done with this second iteration.

Looking forward to seeing your updated mod. (curious about the materials)


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (arearhombus)*

Here's what I'm waiting for:
http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/000623.php
You can buy an identical product here for a bit cheaper:
http://www.sculpt.com/catalog_...riend


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*

cool shapeable plastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The Icelink will not show track names. If you're considering going aftermarket at some point in time, I'd recommend the Alpine setup. Love mine with the ipod hardwired in there.


----------



## scott28 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*

I decided to connect it through the cd changer harness as opposed to the back of the HU because I rin a sub in the hatch. I tapped into the cd changer harness for the remote turn on for my amp, and thus, I didn't want to disconnect that wire. Just another thing to keep in mind.


----------



## arearhombus (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Schnell GTI)*

Hey Schnell...thanks for the reply on the material inquiry. That polypropylene action looks decent. (I'll have to put that in the old memory bank for projects in the future....when I become that confident in modding to actually "create/invent" the mod). Kudos to you!


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (arearhombus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arearhombus* »_Hey Schnell...thanks for the reply on the material inquiry. That polypropylene action looks decent. (I'll have to put that in the old memory bank for projects in the future....when I become that confident in modding to actually "create/invent" the mod). Kudos to you!

No problem. I was excited as hell when I found that stuff - It beats trying to shape plexiglas perfectly with my Dremel!
Just as a tip, from my experience you HAVE to buy this online. I've tried various places like Michael's, etc. who told me over the phone they had it, but couldn't produce it at the store. Online is your safest bet.
The stuff is going to come in really handy, as I somehow managed to break the plastic bracket that holds the metal bracket that supports the ashtray. I have to put some type of shim underneath it, and it looks like this stuff will fit the bill there as well as in the dock.


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

*Re: differences between iPod connection points? (Groovyspoolin)*

let me know when I can get the check pete....


----------

